# TCX Advanced SX



## TrailRider50 (Aug 7, 2015)

Anybody tried or got the hands on the new TCX Advanced SX? What you think of it? Looks decently equipped for the price. Might get one as a daily commuter and occasionnal 50 miles ride of rough asphalt. 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/tcx.advanced.sx/26058/92774/


----------



## llbr22 (May 13, 2002)

That thing has all the right specs for me and sizing too! I spent weeks turning a cannondale CAADX into a very similar spec. The gearing will literally get you anywhere! I would like to know the BB drop though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

